# Oculus Rift: Bedenkliche Klauseln in Nutzungsvereinbarung



## Gast1669461003 (3. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oculus Rift: Bedenkliche Klauseln in Nutzungsvereinbarung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Oculus Rift: Bedenkliche Klauseln in Nutzungsvereinbarung


----------



## G-Kar (3. April 2016)

War doch abzusehen als das ganze von Facebook aufgekauft wurde.

Bin mal gespannt ob sowas auch in den EULA/ToU anderer VR Sets drinsteht.


----------



## CryPosthuman (3. April 2016)

Ja, war ja klar. Ist ja mit Facebook nicht anderst. Was du auf Facebook hochlädst, gehört Facebook!


----------



## nigra (3. April 2016)

Mit einer derartigen News, bezüglich des Datenschutzes, habe ich bereits seit der Übernahme von OR durch FB gerechnet. Aber dass sie sich tatsächlich noch die Rechte an Werken, welche mit Hilfe der Rift geschaffen wurden, unter den Nagel reißen, schießt den Vogel ab. Welcher Enwickler würde denn in diesem Wissen noch freiwillig zur Oculus greifen, anstatt zur Vive. Auch schön, dass sie ein revolutionäres Stück Technik zu einer Spionagehardware umfunktioniert haben.


----------



## DerBloP (3. April 2016)

"Was sagt ihr dazu?"
- VIVE


----------



## Dango (3. April 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Mit einer derartigen News, bezüglich des Datenschutzes, habe ich bereits seit der Übernahme von OR durch FB gerechnet. Aber dass sie sich tatsächlich noch die Rechte an Werken, welche mit Hilfe der Rift geschaffen wurden, unter den Nagel reißen, schießt den Vogel ab. Welcher Enwickler würde denn in diesem Wissen noch freiwillig zur Oculus greifen, anstatt zur Vive. Auch schön, dass sie ein revolutionäres Stück Technik zu einer Spionagehardware umfunktioniert haben.



Sehe ich genauso. 

Daran erkennt man eindeutig welche Interessen dieser .......  Zuckerberg verfolgt.   FB   Zuckerberg


----------



## Bonkic (3. April 2016)

ich bezweifele, dass bei htc anderes drin stehen wird.


----------



## DerGepard (3. April 2016)

Mit derartigen Klauseln, erreicht man nur, dass die Kreative Szene zumindest auf dieser Plattform unterdrückt wird.


----------



## Orzhov (3. April 2016)

Ehm wie viel soll das Ding noch gleich kosten, 600€?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. April 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ehm wie viel soll das Ding noch gleich kosten, 600€?


 Weit mehr in EU


----------



## Spassbremse (3. April 2016)

Hahaha...haaaa. 

Ich würd' das Ding unter diesen Umständen nicht geschenkt wollen. 
Ach, was sag ich, nicht einmal dann, wenn sie mir 600€ dafür zahlen würden. Im Monat.


----------



## ElReloaded (3. April 2016)

An unsere Pupillen wollten sie schon immer ran...da kann man Emotionen perfekt auslesen...jetzt haben sie es geschafft.


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2016)

Seitdem FB dahinter steckt ist OR für mich gestorben.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (3. April 2016)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> An unsere Pupillen wollten sie schon immer ran...da kann man Emotionen perfekt auslesen...jetzt haben sie es geschafft.



Haben "sie" das? "Wir" müssen uns ja keins kaufen.


----------



## danthe (3. April 2016)

Die Kommentare zeigen mal wieder, dass keiner eine Ahnung hat, wie EULAs funktionieren. Ist aber auch ein irreführender Artikel.

Schauen wir doch mal ins Steam Subscriber Agreement:


> You grant Valve and its affiliates the worldwide, non-exclusive, right  to use, reproduce, modify, create derivative works from, distribute,  transmit, transcode, translate, broadcast, and otherwise communicate,  and publicly display and publicly perform, your User Generated Content,  and derivative works of your User Generated Content, in connection with  the operation and promotion of the Steam site.


Tja, das klingt so als würde Steam alles gehören, was man jemals in einem Steamspiel tut, nicht wahr? Nein. User Generated Content ist speziell definiert als Inhalt, den der User bei Steam hochlädt, beispielsweise Workshop Items, Kommentare, Screenshots, Profilnamen, und alles weitere.
Genauso ist es auch bei Oculus:


> Our Services may include interactive features and areas where you may submit, post, upload, publish, email, send or otherwise transmit content, including, but not limited to, text, images, photos, videos, sounds, virtual reality environments or features, software and other information and materials (collectively, “User Content”). Unless otherwise agreed to, we do not claim any ownership rights in or to your User Content. By submitting User Content through the Services, you grant Oculus a worldwide, irrevocable, perpetual (i.e. lasting forever), non-exclusive, transferable, royalty-free and fully sublicensable (i.e. we can grant this right to others) right to use, copy, display, store, adapt, publicly perform and distribute such User Content in connection with the Services.


Bei Oculus ist es sogar noch genauer definiert. Beim *Hochladen von Inhalten *(z.B. Screenshots) bekommen sie ein nicht-exklusives Recht, den Inhalt weiterzuverbreiten. Und jetzt kommt der Schocker: PC Games hat genauso eine Klausel in ihren ToS!
Das ist nämlich der springende Punkt. Wenn diese Klausel *nicht* enthalten wäre, könnte der Nutzer wegen gültiger Urheberrechte seinen Kommentar hochladen, und anschließend Oculus/Valve/PC Games verklagen, weil sie sein urheberrechtlich geschütztes Werk verbreiten. Es ist unmöglich, Kommentare oder irgendetwas anderes user-generiertes auf einer Website anzubieten, ohne es verbreiten zu dürfen. Unter diese Webseiten fallen YouTube, Flickr, Instagram, PC Games, Imgur, jedes Forum, etc. pp. Genau deswegen hat jede einzelne Firma genau diese Klausel in seinen Verträgen. 
Natürlich wird dann aber bei Oculus riesen Aufhebens darum gemacht, schließlich gehören sie zu Facebook, daher ist ganz logisch Oculus auch böse. Und wie man sehen kann, freut sich gerade jeder darüber wie seine Gedanken über das garstige Facebook-Oculus bestätigt wurden! Ein toller Tag für Objektivität.


----------



## DerBloP (3. April 2016)

danthe schrieb:


> ...


Es ist aber Facebook, alles berechtigte Kritik mMn...


Naja, sagen wir es mal so, mir ist egal ob PCG oder sonstwer irgendwelche Daten ala wann ich was gepostet habe wissen. Aber FB und Google Sammeln einfach zuviele Daten..die wissen zB schon meine Telefon Nr und Namen dank Whatsapp. Und auch wenn ich noch nichtmal Whatsapp hätte, würden sie meinen Namen und Rufnummer wissen, weil nur jemand der Whatsapp hat und mich im Telefonbuch, schon auch FB meine Daten hat ... und ebenso EVIL ist halt Google...
Wie gesagt, bei diesen beiden Unternehmen Leuchten alle meine Alarm Lampen ultraviolet und mein Aluhut verbrennt...!!!


----------



## danthe (3. April 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Es ist aber Facebook, alles berechtigte Kritik mMn...



Ich finde Facebook als Firma ebenfalls nicht allzu vertrauenswürdig. Aber dann mit falschen Informationen nahezulegen, dass Oculus spionieren würde, nur um dann auch noch Valve mit dem Vive in den Himmel zu loben, geht mir ziemlich auf den Senkel. Es sind beides tolle Geräte, und es würde dem Medium VR an sich wirklich gut tun, wenn man sich stattdessen auf objektive Reviews verlässt.


----------



## DerBloP (3. April 2016)

Naja in erster Linie denke ich aber dass VALVE mit solchen Klauseln wirklich ausschließlich verbesserungen der Spiele im Hinterkopf haben, bzw. Marktstrategien welche Spiele gewohnheiten man hat um diese besser an den Mann zu bringen.
Bei FB gehe ich eher davon aus, dass sie ein Komplexes Netz aus allem erschaffen, um die Person für sich Gläsernd zu machen, in allen Bereichen...
Und deswegen bin ich lieber auf Valves Seite...



danthe schrieb:


> Es sind beides  tolle Geräte, und es würde dem Medium VR an sich wirklich gut tun, wenn  man sich stattdessen auf objektive Reviews verlässt.



Ich finde auch dass beides gutes Geräte sind, und mMn würde es beiden Geräten gut tuhen wenn nur Spielerelevante Statstiken erhoben werden würden, und die Geräte, Geräte bleiben würden. Aber FB ist halt nicht dafür bekannt. BTW hat FB die Brille ja genau deswegen aufgekauft, oder meinst du die wollten einfach mal einen Appstore machen weil sie besonderes bedürfnis empfunden haben, der Community eine VR Brille zu verkaufen?
Und die klausel mit der Werbung sagt für mich alles. Und da sind wir schon wieder, Daten werden an Unternehmen verkauft...ebenso ist ganz klar irgendwann damit zu rechnen dass du mit der Brille über diversen FB-Apps online shopen gehst usw...
Deswegen, lieber eine rein aufs Spielen ausgelegte Brille, und dann, wenn man will sich zusätzliche Apps besorgen...

Aber zuguterletzt bin ich natürlich auch nicht Hellsehend und weiß was VALVE bzw HTC mit meinen Daten macht und machen wird...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2016)

Irgendwann gibt man beim Kauf eines Produktes noch seine Seele und Gedanken ab


----------



## alu355 (3. April 2016)

danthe schrieb:


> Ein toller Tag für Objektivität.



Dann solltest du auch so "objektiv" sein und auch mal den erheblichen Unterschied zwischen 





> ..in connection with the operation and promotion of the Steam site


 und 





> ...in connection with the Services.


 erklären.
Gerade letzteres läßt gerade in den Diskussionsforen die Rechtsversteher und Verdreher in der Interpretation zur Höchstform auflaufen, da sie im "schlimmsten" Fall praktisch alles mögliche in "Services" hineinquetschen können.
Vor allem in Verbindung mit 





> ...where you may submit


 und 





> ...By submitting User Content


 wird das ganze besonders spannend.
Zum Beispiel selbst bei einer Nichtnutzung von Facebook könnte selbiges aufgrund von Eingaben bei irgendeiner anderen Dienstleistung diese Daten dann entsprechend verwenden.
Auch der praktisch gezwungenen Datenweitergabe durch Nutzung applikationsgebundener Software in Verbindung mit der Occulus Rift ist der Weiterverwendung Tür und Tor geöffnet, da auch hier nicht explizit ausgeschlossen.
Um so größer die Datenkrake ist, umso leichter kann man in dieses Fettnäpfchen treten.
Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## allusernamesaretaken (4. April 2016)

Danke für diesen Beitrag, für mich ist die Rift damit kein Thema mehr.


----------



## --Viper-- (4. April 2016)

Die Rift-Vorbesteller können echt froh sein, dass Oculus noch keine Außenkamera verbaut hat. Wer weiß, wie die AGBs dann ausgesehen hätten!


----------



## Savag3r (4. April 2016)

Alles klar. Danke Facebook für deine Sammelwut. Dann gibts für mich halt erst mal kein VR.


----------



## Mav99 (4. April 2016)

Ich weiß schon, warum sich das Thema Rift für mich persönlich an dem Tag erledigt hat, als die Übernahme durch Facebook bekannt wurde...


----------



## Subarzer (4. April 2016)

Sorry, aber das sollte doch jedem klar gewesen sein, als Facebook OR übernahm. Es war ab dem zeitpunkt abzusehn, dass das Ding tonnenweise Daten sammeln wird. Warum sollte sich Facebook sonst da rein kaufen


----------



## Wynn (4. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Simpson did it first


----------



## doomkeeper (7. April 2016)

Selbstverständlich wird sich irgendwann Facebook einschalten.
Facebook hat nicht ohne Grund Oculus VR aufgekauft.

Allein durch diesen sozialen Dienst ist bei mir jegliches Interesse an Oculus Rift vor Jahren sofort
kaputt gegangen. Hier braucht man doch 1+1 zusammenrechnen und dann weiß man genau wie viel "Gaming" übrig bleiben wird wenn erstmal genug Geräte verkauft wurden.


----------



## Bonkic (7. April 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich wird sich irgendwann Facebook einschalten.
> Facebook hat nicht ohne Grund Oculus VR aufgekauft.



in der tat. 
wer jetzt überrascht tut, darf sich zu recht mit dem prädikat "naiv" schmücken.


----------



## Dango (7. April 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in der tat.
> wer jetzt überrascht tut, darf sich zu recht mit dem prädikat "naiv" schmücken.



Vorzüglich ausgedrückt


----------

